# Bugs In His Water ???



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

A good friend called early today said his water pressure was low. So he took off the shower head from the arm and removed the aireator from the lavatory faucet. He said he always has a grit problem, as he is on well water. This time the grit had eyes, antenna, and bodies. Very, very tiny!
I said are you sure the bucket was clean? He thought that too, so he did it in another bath. The bugs are there and the bucket was clean.

Anybody on this vast network ever hear of, or see. Bugs in a piping system?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

No.

Just plain nasty.

I would have to ASSume it has something to do with the well casing, or maybe an old toilet, i.e. ballcock siphoning water, into the system.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Tiny crustaceans called copepods have been found in New York City tap water. The species we are finding primarily is Diacyclops thomasi, along with some Mesocyclops edax and Skistodiaptomus pygmaeus. These tiny crustaceans are ubiquitous in ponds, lakes, and reservoirs. New York City, because of the high quality of its water, is not required by the EPA to mechanically filter its water. Their appearance in tap water as small white specks may represent a significant kashrus issue. 

YOUR WATER AIN'T KOSHER BILL


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ants in the well casing and then the nest drops off and gets sucked in the pump...not too uncommon in Florida


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

as long as it isnt spiders. but no never heard of it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Never heard of that. If he has a softener, he should look in there. If he doesn't have a softener, then he needs one that will filter those little bugs out of there.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, Florida now does not allow submerged casings. The split ring yoke isnt sealed and the little buggies love the dark safe casing. Ive not only seen it, Ive serviced it---not uncommon. How else would something get in against positve pressure.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Christ read, that when eatting... eewwwww


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you mean the well head right? It would be kinda hard to pull the drop pipe with no submerged casing :laughing:



stillaround said:


> Hey, Florida now does not allow submerged casings. The split ring yoke isnt sealed and the little buggies love the dark safe casing. Ive not only seen it, Ive serviced it---not uncommon. How else would something get in against positve pressure.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Protech said:


> I think you mean the well head right? It would be kinda hard to pull the drop pipe with no submerged casing :laughing:


 Oh...yes well head. I know you will keep me honest.


----------

